# turbo?



## Monster1988 (Aug 28, 2014)

i was thinking about putting a turbo on my nissan maxima 3.0 it's all stock but idk how much boost it'll handle


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Which 3.0L engine? Nissan make a bunch of them!


----------



## Monster1988 (Aug 28, 2014)

it's a SOHC


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

41.3 bar, all day every day.


----------

